# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [Office 365] Changement de compte, et compte qui revient

## Jon Shannow

Bonjour  toutes et tous,

J'ai un ancien collgue qui me pose une colle. 
Il a cr sa socit avec des amis, qui eux sont d'une autre socit. Leurs ancienne socit avait des comptes Office 365.

La nouvelle a achet des licences Office 365. Ils ont gard leur PC.

Ils ont fait un changement de compte dans Word (par exemple, dans le menu Fichier/Compte). a a march mais... Quand ils rallument leurs PC, l'ancien revient ! 

C'est d'autant plus embtant que leurs anciens comptes ont t dvalids par leur ancienne socit, ce qui est normal.

Que faut-il faire pour qu'Office oublie dfinitivement l'ancien compte et ne considre plus que le nouveau compte ? 

Merci d'avance

JS

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bonjour,

Bon apparemment, ce problme ne vous inspire pas. Pourtant, il est trs problmatique.

Voici une capture d'cran pour vous prsenter le problme


Ce qui pose souci, c'est l'information "Propritaire". 
J'ai beau changer de compte, le propritaire change bien sur le coup, mais, si on ferme l'application, et qu'on la relance, le propritaire revient  l'original !

J'ai dsinstall Office, redmarrer le PC, puis rinstaller le Office, rien n'y fait.

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment changer le propritaire du compte Office ! 

Merci d'avance
JS

----------

